
Iran develops homegrown AI software to speed up coronavirus tests - dt3ft
https://www.rt.com/news/484981-iran-coronavirus-testing-software
======
dt3ft
Seems to be based on this study:
[https://pubs.rsna.org/doi/10.1148/radiol.2020200642](https://pubs.rsna.org/doi/10.1148/radiol.2020200642)

